# First Feature Length Film - Cue Organisation



## trumpoz (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm just about to embark on scoring my first feature-length film. Looking for some advice on organising cues etc. 

My master computer runs Cubase, omnisphere and a few other less resource intensive VI's. I run a single slave computer that runs the majority of my template. 

This is what I'm thinking in terms of setup for cues/file management. 
- 1 master project with the whole movie where I put exported cues to ensure continuity through the film. 
- Individual projects for each cue (any suggestion on naming conventions)
- Save each VE Pro setup by cue so that they can be customised and tweaked for each cue

Backups running daily. 

Have I missed anything?


----------



## JohnG (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi there,

Congratulations!

Here's an example for the first cue in reel 4:

4M1 Axe Battle v1 4 16 07 08

So in this example, you have the cue designation with reel number, the M (for Music), 1 for first cue, your title, version number, and then the time code. The time code should be the time code start of the audio region including pre-roll, not where the music enters. In other words, it should be the spot where the time code block should be placed by the engineer dubbing the picture.

If you expect a lot of editing changes sometimes it's also good to have the edit version designation as well in the name.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## jonathanprice (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds good. You could also check out these programs for cue organization:

http://www.cuetracker.com (it's free)
http://www.cuechronicle.com (I use this)

They're useful for keeping track of thematic material and minutes-to-compose-per-day. 

Also, this post has a lot of useful info from @charlieclouser about file names, especially if you're delivering stems:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/do-you-create-music-for-5-1-or-7-1.46001

JP


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2016)

check this thread http://vi-control.net/community/threads/reels-scenes-cues-and-timecode.54440/#post-3972634


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2016)

trumpoz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm just about to embark on scoring my first feature-length film. Looking for some advice on organising cues etc.
> 
> ...



Re VE-PRO I would suggest building a 'living' template that gives you waht you need for most of the score and then use the 'Preserve' function so you can quickly switch between cue sessions without having to reload your entire template each time.
[Of course for particular cues you might need to build a custom template.]

Check out that link i added in the other post.

D


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for your input everyone - I've also made contact with a film scoring lecturer at a well-regarded institution in Melbourne which has been a great help.

Spotting session on the weekend and then nose to the grindstone!


----------

